
Google will Collapse (2017) - turrini
https://hackernoon.com/how-google-collapsed-b6ffa82198ee
======
mimixco
Maybe the author is just early in stating the truth.

Two factors he didn't consider: the rise of privacy concerns and the
forthcoming availability of open source Linux phones. Both of these will,
hopefully, speed Google's demise.

It's worth pointing out that no company survives over the long haul without
innovating. Apple used to be an innovator but that died with their co-founder.
Google never was an innvoator, merely an opportunist copycat. That's not a
sustainable business model.

~~~
akanet
These are some outlandish claims without much in the way of evidence.

~~~
mimixco
They're opinions.

------
partingshots
The author must be feeling somewhat foolish for having this article on their
record now that 2019 has come along.

Somewhat similar to the recently resurfaced
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18844821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18844821)
I must say. It seems like 2017 is quite a popular year of pessimism for some
reason.

------
memory_grep
Didn't happen:
[https://www.macrotrends.net/stocks/charts/GOOG/alphabet/reve...](https://www.macrotrends.net/stocks/charts/GOOG/alphabet/revenue)

